# which to carry and why?



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

1911 vs M&P for daily CCW
I have been going back and fourth and can't decide on which to be my daily carry.

Commander 1911 LWT Colt in 38 Super, Full Size 1911 45acp, M&P full size 9mm or mide size M&P 45acp.

The Colt Commander 1911 LWT in 38 Super is easy to carry, easy to shoot. Ammo is not cheap or easy to find. (mail order 99% of the time). I really feel like it is NOT true high volume pistol due to its lightweight frame. (one that I can shoot exculusivy, range, IDPA etc. I carry one spare mag for a total of 19 rounds of 38 Super {wilson combat}. (2 x 9 round mags and one in the chamber)

The full size is something a little new for me, I have always carried Commander sized 1911s. The full size is heavy and 5" barrel makes it easy to shoot in 45acp. Carrying CCW is not too bad. The extended length is not an issue as the IWB holder I had made extend the same length inside the pant as my Commander (due to the way I had it made, 3/4" more above). The weight is a little noticeable, but I have a good holster and a solid belt so it is not at bad as I thought it would be. I carry one spare mag for a total of 17 rounds. (2 x 8 round mags and one in the chamber).

M&P mid size 45acp with thumb safety and Crimson Trace. Carries well, not heavy, has less felt recoil, Apex inside (which make a difference) and warren tactical sights. (10-8 going on the rear and trijicon dot up front). 10 round mags have a solid feel to them. I carry 21 rounds of 45acp (2 x 10 rounders and one in the chamber).

M&P full size 9mm with thumb safety and Crimson Trace. Carries nice, apex and warren tactical sights. (again 10-8 rear and front trijicon going to be installed). Inexpensive ammo. (well compared to the others). I carry a spare magazine which give me 35 rounds of 9mm (2 x 17 rounders plus one in the chamber.

Pros: Cons:
1911 Trigger 1911 weight
1911 Piece of Art to Carry Ammo cost of 38 Super / 45acp
9mm little recoil - faster follow up 1911s can have issues
M&Ps very very reliable Magazine capacity (9mm wins)
1911 History (taught by Tex Ranger when young to shoot)
1911 Thin to carry M&Ps thicker to carry
All made in U.S.A. (does not matter to some)

Your choice for daily carry and why ? (not a caliber war)


----------



## patton567 (May 27, 2012)

are you carrying for self defense or planning to start a war! i think anything as large as a full size 1911 is a little excessive. something to keep in mind is the convenience of concealing the gun and how easy it is to get to.. a gun that large will take longer to pull out and by that time your target will have gotten away or have gotten you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I chose not to vote in the poll.
Instead, I herewith tender my advice (which you are free to either use or ignore):

It is my experience that, given an equivalent platform, the .45 ACP round recoils in a more controllable and "comfortable" manner than does the 9mm or .38 Super.
It is my experience that, the smaller the gun, the harder it will be to shoot it accurately and effectively. Smaller guns require the user to do a lot of extra practice.
It is my experience that a single-action semi-auto pistol should be carried in a very-high-quality holster that definitely immobilizes its safety lever.
Magazine capacity is meaningless, as long as you practice quick reloading and you carry a couple of reloads.
Caliber is meaningless, above .380 ACP, because practiced, accurate, effective bullet placement trumps ballistics, every time.
A single-action semi-auto should have had a trigger-job which reduced its trigger-pull weight to just under the weight of the fully-loaded gun.
Double-action-only semi-auto pistols are slightly safer to carry than single-action semi-autos. Traditional-double-action pistols are a liability and a bad choice.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you have answered your own question....the M&P mid size, as you stated very very reliable, mid size is concealable, .45 is an available and capable cartridge......JJ


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

patton567 said:


> are you carrying for self defense or planning to start a war! i think anything as large as a full size 1911 is a little excessive. something to keep in mind is the convenience of concealing the gun and how easy it is to get to.. a gun that large will take longer to pull out and by that time your target will have gotten away or have gotten you.


I've never spoken with anyone that's had to use a firearm in defense of themselves or others that wished for a smaller gun.

In terms of the 1911, that .75" difference between a Commander and a 5" gun doesn't make a lot of difference. I can get my 5" guns out PDQ when I need it. The problems with smaller guns (not an issue with Commander sized 1911s) is the smaller grip IS harder to get a full, firm, grip on while concealed.

Regarding Steve's post, I disagree with this portion:



> Magazine capacity is meaningless, as long as you practice quick reloading and you carry a couple of reloads.


If you look at most of the studies, gunfights are won or lost with what's the gun from the get go. Yes, I love my 1911 but having to reload when your opponent still has ammo to spare in his gun is not good. Ammunition in the gun trumps ammunition on the belt any day of the week.



> Caliber is meaningless, above .380 ACP, because practiced, accurate, effective bullet placement trumps ballistics, every time.


On this part, I totally agree.

I would probably choose the M&P 9mm, if I were to go the .45 route, they do make 5" guns in an aluminum frame and in this day, you'll wear yourself out trying to wear out an aluminum framed 1911. The one thing to be aware of though with some AL framed 1911s is that magazines with steel followers can ding up the feed ramp area of the frame.

S&W has a nice line of lightweight .45ACPs in the 4.25" size and they seem pretty shootable to me.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

All valid points, especially the S&W lightweights. I have two 1911SCs, both are currently at S&W for repair. (FTF, FTE and finish issues, very disappointed but hope the problems will be resolved).

I'm leaning toward the M&P 9mm full size (thumb safety,CT). (but 1911s just look so pretty, lol). My wife carries an M&P compact in 9mm and is a great shot with it, so when we travel we have "like" pistols.

The comment about "trying to start a war" is about as far off base of a comment as I have ever seen. I'm an active duty Soldier with 24 yrs of service, war is the last thing I want. (been there many times).

A spare magazine is carried for functionality. If the magazine in the weapon fails I have something to replace it. The full size pistol is carried to be able to get a solid grip on the pistol and shoot it to the best of my ability if I would ever have to use it. (I pray I never have to)

The jury is still out on the question, but I am "leaning".



VAMarine said:


> I've never spoken with anyone that's had to use a firearm in defense of themselves or others that wished for a smaller gun.
> 
> In terms of the 1911, that .75" difference between a Commander and a 5" gun doesn't make a lot of difference. I can get my 5" guns out PDQ when I need it. The problems with smaller guns (not an issue with Commander sized 1911s) is the smaller grip IS harder to get a full, firm, grip on while concealed.
> 
> ...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had to go with the M&P mid-size in .45 ACP. :smt033


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I had to go with the full size 9mm......more rounds available, cheaper ammo, probably the easiest to shoot(accuracy) out of all of them.......


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think there is a correct answer to this question .............. just good opinions. Carry what you feel comfortable with, and in control of, if you have to shoot it out with someone. If it's a revolver, fine. If semi-auto, that's fine too. An extra mag is a plus if you have a function problem, maybe, but thinking you are going to have an extended shootout with someone is nonsense, in my judgement. If you read reports of incidents where someone had to protect themselves with a handgun or rifle, most involve few shots. Yeh, there are those times when someone got into a shooting war with an assailant but not often enough to worry about number of rounds .......... but this is my opinion. You can make yourself go blind trying to plan and carry for every type of occurance. My advice is to shoot as accurately as the circumstances allow and with a large enough caliber that they don't get up. For that I think it's hard to beat a .45ACP weapon with the proper ammo. I have a large S&W Mod 629 .44 mag by the bed, and carry a SA XD in .45 cal. Also, "Steve 1911A1" had great comments above too. After 26 years in the Army I found that the way you trained is the way you react to a situation. If you practice often, use good technique, make using the weapon second nature, chances are you will hit what you aim at when it counts. I have always had a problem with people just spraying rounds out there rather than using reasonable technique. Remember that those rounds that don't hit the bad guy are going to hit something and in the confusion of an attack it could make matters much worse for you, your family, or bystanders.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess, we had to work with what we got for choices....I wouldn't carry any of them, if it were MY choice.......


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

berettabone said:


> I guess, we had to work with what we got for choices....I wouldn't carry any of them, if it were MY choice.......


I've said it before, and I'll say it again (this is not directed ay anyone member in particular) If you don't have anything *beneficial *(even a good joke or ribbing amongst friends can be beneficial) to add to a thread, don't post.

If you don't like the poll options and don't have enough courtesy to simply not post or at least post something that may be of benefit to the person asking the questions such as:

"You know, I really don't like or know much about the guns you're inquiring about, but I do know about X, Y, and Z that are similar and may fit your needs due to _________."

DON'T POST and waste our time either reading over your nonsense or putting out ensuing flames resulting from such.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I voted for the M&P 45, but honestly it will depend on what your more comfortable with, only you can make that decision. For me on a defensive weapon, I would prefer the higher capacity of the M&P as well as the dao trigger. The safety is a moot point and I feel is an extra/unneeded step for getting you weapon ready to fire.


----------

